# Graficar corriente en multisim



## mark_8916 (Nov 5, 2010)

Soy nuevo usando Multisim pero quisiera saber si se puede graficar la señal de corriente de un circuito RLC, y si se puede como lo hago. El circuito con el que estoy trabajando es el que adjunto, como muestro puedo graficar la señal de voltaje de entrada, pero es todo lo que pude hacer.
Les agradecere mucho su ayuda.


----------



## ElTallercito (Nov 5, 2010)

Hola aca te paso un link donde dice como graficar la corriente, pero esta en ingles. Si necesitas amas ayuda pregunta.

http://zone.ni.com/devzone/cda/tut/p/id/5399

Ademas si navegas pro esa pagina vas a encontrar mas info sobre funciones del multisim ya que es la pagigina del fabricante.

Saludos.


----------



## Æneas (Nov 5, 2010)

Si recién estás empezando con ese programa y todavía no te  "acostumbraste" a uno en particular, por qué no probás a hacerlo en  orcad pspice..? Es igual de fácil de utilizar que el multisim y, si bien el motor spice es el mismo, te permite mayor control  sobre las simulaciones que querés hacer..
Es solo mi opinión personal, pero estoy seguro que si lo probás vas a ver que después no volvés a tocar más el multisim..


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 5, 2010)

El circuito es un RLC serie, por lo tanto, la corriente es la misma tanto para el inductor como para la resistencia y el capacitor, entonces usando el osciloscopio en la resistencia medis la caida de tension en la misma y al mismo tiempo medis en forma indirecta la corriente del circuito I=V/R. 

Despues, la caida de tension del inductor como el del capcitor si seran distinta a la de la resistencia y al mismo tiempo seran con distinta fase.


----------



## betodj (Nov 5, 2010)

El procedimiento  que te comenta el colega ElTallercito es el correcto (no usar osciloscopio, ni multimetro). Tambien aplica para Pspice como bien comenta el colega  AEneas.

 En el setup (modo de analisis) se selecciona "analisys trancient" y al ejecutar te aparecen por default ciertas variables (vin), (Vout), (Iout), (IR), (IL) o (su "alias"nombradas con la herramienta Label) y solo basta seleccionar la(s) variable(s) que deseas visualizar y listo. (en tu caso puedes visualizar simultaneamente la señal de voltaje y la señal de corriente, y apreciar el adelanto o atrazo (desfase) como lo comenta el colega cosmefulanito04 tipico de los circuitos RLC.



PD. Estas apareceran como funcion del tiempo (a veces hay que ajustar el tiempo de muestreo cuando simulamos una señal de entrada de alta frecuencia)

Acabo de realiizar la simulacion en multisim:


----------



## mark_8916 (Nov 12, 2010)

Muchas gracias a todos, sobre todo a betodj ya que si se me facilito mas hacerlo en Pspice, me salvaron la vida


----------



## betodj (Nov 13, 2010)

mark_8916 dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos, sobre todo a betodj ya que si se me facilito mas hacerlo en Pspice, me salvaron la vida



Me alegra que te haya servido la información, te invito a seguir participando en el foro.

"El foro lo hacemos todos...".  

 !Un saludo a todos mis colegas¡


----------



## rambo17 (Ago 22, 2012)

compañero como enumeraste los nodos
ya que ami me sales varios voltajes y corrientes y no se cual es

saludoz





betodj dijo:


> El procedimiento  que te comenta el colega ElTallercito es el correcto (no usar osciloscopio, ni multimetro). Tambien aplica para Pspice como bien comenta el colega  AEneas.
> 
> En el setup (modo de analisis) se selecciona "analisys trancient" y al ejecutar te aparecen por default ciertas variables (vin), (Vout), (Iout), (IR), (IL) o (su "alias"nombradas con la herramienta Label) y solo basta seleccionar la(s) variable(s) que deseas visualizar y listo. (en tu caso puedes visualizar simultaneamente la señal de voltaje y la señal de corriente, y apreciar el adelanto o atrazo (desfase) como lo comenta el colega cosmefulanito04 tipico de los circuitos RLC.
> 
> ...


----------

